
Ask HN: Is recurring revenue or high upfront payment more attractive? - audace
If you could get recurring revenue from abstracted code snippets, would that be more attractive than a higher single payment for non-abstracted code?
======
sharemywin
time value of money plus risk of default play into it. Also, how much of it is
my primary income versus side income.

